# When can we expect a new patch for 11.0?



## IPTRACE (Jun 17, 2017)

The latest announced patch is p10.

When will p11 come?
Before or after 11.1 release?


----------



## IPTRACE (Jun 17, 2017)

Thanks, I haven't explained it enough clearly.
What will be first 11.0p11 or 11.1p0?


----------



## gkontos (Jun 17, 2017)

IPTRACE said:


> Thanks, I haven't explained it enough clearly.
> What will be first 11.0p11 or 11.1p0?


What makes you think that you can get an answer to that?


----------



## IPTRACE (Jun 17, 2017)

gkontos said:


> What makes you think that you can get an answer to that?


I have to change some things in dozens of OS. If p11 comes in 1-2 weeks, I wait.
In another case I make my changes and upgrade to 11.1p0 directly.
Without describing of the above story I've just wanted to ask about update or upgrade.


----------



## getopt (Jun 17, 2017)

What I do  on FreeBSD-Security-Advisories is (world and custom kernels built from source):

1. Reading SAs immediately when got notice.
2. Deciding whether it does affect my *configured* sytems or not.
3. If an SA affects a system immediate action is taken, else nothing is done.

Ad 2. Let's say there is a SA regarding i.e. ntpd and none of my system use it I do skip it.
If it affects a kernel module that is never used i skip it too.

Also I prefer wherever possible to use ports versions over FreeBSD-base-versions (except SSH). This significantly reduced the events for rebuilding world.

Nevertheless if a SA does affect any of my systems *immediate action* is taken.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2017)

Patches on -RELEASE versions are mostly driven by security issues. And because nobody has a crystal ball to look into the future it will be impossible to say if 11.0-RELEASE-p11 will come before 11.1-RELEASE. It's however unlikely it will come _after_ 11.1-RELEASE because 11.0-RELEASE will be EoL 3 months after the release of 11.1. So instead of patching you'll be advised to upgrade, which you should do any way due to the EoL.


----------



## IPTRACE (Jul 12, 2017)

11.0-RELEASE-p11 released before 11.1-RELEASE


----------

